# Any experience of child with FAS?



## Butterfly06 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi
Although I've done research on the spectrum of FAS I still am curious how the condition actually effects the life of the child and the forever family. 
We are due at panel early June and we have been told this condition is very common in our trust. We indicated that we would discuss this condition on our pre forma. 
Any advice greatly received. 
Butterfly xx


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

Hi

Our experience was that we were told our LO could have FAS and the medical advisor was convinced she did as she said she had the 'pixie' look about her. I disagreed right away but took what she said on board, mainly about hyperactivity, slower development, very low birth weight and staying small, ADHD, extremely sensitive skin to the point where a child would scream if they were dressed. Our LO has developed wonderfully and the doctor we saw had to eat her words so they are not always right and definitely lean towards being quite negative and they will tell you the worse case scenario as i suppose they should. 

Xx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi butterfly,
I long term fostered a 9 year old boy who was diagnosed at birth with fas.
He had been in care since 3 and when he came to me he was in a pretty bad way. Everybody had 'dropped the bat' so to speak. He was not even statemented! The local authority had bad
ly let him Down. Anyway after a fight we got him statemednted. 
He was underweight because he had so many issues and would only eat toast. 3 years later he loved his meals and favourite was a roast dinner with sprouts and veg!
He needed a lot of help with school work!, I colour coded everything and broke it down into small bits.
He had a lot of social issues. Was obsessive. And quite bright in certain areas particularly the subjects that he was obsessive with!
I took him to piano lessons and he passed grade 1with the royal school of music. He began to develop 
A nice little talent and i think he could have gone far.
Emotinally he did not get close to me for a year, then one day gave me a kiss, and after that, well...........he would sit on my lap for cuddles up to age 11!
We tried adopting him but it became impossible. Birth family opposed it, yet all his siblings were in care. He ended up being moved to yet another placement.
Fas is a lifelong disability. 
I wish you lots of luck in your decision.
Morganna.


----------



## Butterfly06 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi Hannah Lou and Morgana

Sorry for spelling but I'm on the phone ;(

To read actual true experiences is priceless. 
I totally value your input n I will print out your responses to use to help if and when the situation arises, which I suspect will. 

It's all a rocky road n I want to try to smooth it out as best I can. 

Thank you so much
Butterfly xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi butterfly
I remember these old posts. Might be some help in some of the links posted within these threads.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=311389.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259586.0

Good luck.


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

We adopted our son age 13 months who came with a diagnosis of FAS.  He's now 6 and doing well, though it's been a rocky road and there are many uncertainties ahead.

I'm happy for anyone to PM me if they'd like more info about FAS.  Social Work and Health are definitely not experts on FAS - parents are instead as we are the ones living with it on a daily basis.  I've been asked by the government to speak at a conference for teachers next month on how to educate children with FAS!

Happy to help if I can
Bx


----------



## Butterfly06 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi goofy girl and boggy. 
Firstly thank you so much for taking the time out to reply. Your experience is much more valuable than any I can read. 
If you don't mind boggy I will keep you in mind if this issue does come up which as I said before is highly likely and I want as much real info as posdible so we can make informed choices. To hear that your son has come through his challenges and even overcome some is very heartwarming and encouraging to hear. I have a 6 year old at home with us and he's a wee diamond

Thank you so much again, I have ff so invaluable in this process and I expect I'll continue to rely on the kindness of strangers in the years to come. 

Xx butterfly


----------

